# Happy Teacher's Day



## sanj (Sep 5, 2015)

Expressing gratitude to each and every contributing member of this Forum. You all have taught me so much.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 5, 2015)

sanj said:


> Expressing gratitude to each and every contributing member of this Forum. You all have taught me so much.



Thanks, too!
-r


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 5, 2015)

+100


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi Sanj. 
I concur, I learn a lot here every day and I try to give a little back when I'm able. I think each and every poster here has something to offer, even if it's just asking the question that helps us all learn. 

Cheers, Graham. 



sanj said:


> Expressing gratitude to each and every contributing member of this Forum. You all have taught me so much.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hope that I may have helped, others have certainly helped me!


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2015)

sanj said:


> Expressing gratitude to each and every contributing member of this Forum. You all have taught me so much.



+1

Thank you!


----------

